# You Can't Always Get What You Want - acoustic cover



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet job, guys!!!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

b-nads said:


> Sweet job, guys!!!


we sure appreciate you giving this a listen!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Another good one Dale and Friends !


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

This is my favourite so far.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done Dale and friends.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks so much for each kind post..it's very appreciated by all of us that you would share some of your time to give this a listen!

your friend,
dale


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Dig the harmonies!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Dig the harmonies!


sure appreciate the listen!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Great jobs guys, love your performances.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Dang, I had to listen to that one twice....very nice. What mic(s) were you using if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Vally said:


> Great jobs guys, love your performances.


we really appreciate you being willing to check this out..thank you for the kind post.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Scottone said:


> Dang, I had to listen to that one twice....very nice. What mic(s) were you using if you don't mind me asking.


Thank you for the kind words..the video & audio come from an iPhone 10xs about 8 feet away from us. I’m always embarrassed at how little effort I put into recording


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Wow. Pretty incredible! Great job, guys!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

FlyingFred said:


> Wow. Pretty incredible! Great job, guys!


we sincerely appreciate you taking your time to give this a look..thanks for the kind post, dale.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job Dale and friends!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Chito said:


> Great job Dale and friends!


thank you sir...really appreciate you giving it a listen!


----------

